# exit access travel in 3-story R3 unit



## wire89 (Oct 15, 2014)

New construction under 2012 IBC, all three stories in a R3 unit contain habitable space, private interior stairway provides access from entry door to all levels, type V, fully sprinklered, 13 occupants, entry door is directly at grade to exit discharge.

Section 1015.1.1 exception 1 allows for a sprinklered R2/R3 unit to have one exit from the unit as a "space" when OL<21

Section 1021.2, conditions .1 and .2 are not applicable to this building occupancy as the tables only reference R2 use, not R3. Additionally, exception 2 specifically allows an R3 to have one exit, without any reference to the table's 'exit access travel distance' limitations for stories.

It seems clearly accurate then, that a 3-story R3 unit with one exit at grade is code compliant up to the 250' travel distance limitation in Table 1016.2?

For those versed in the 2013 Calif. Building Code (based on the above 2012 IBC language):

Section 1015.1.1 exception 1 still allows for the single exit

Section 1021.2 has been rewritten slightly, but condition 6 still allows for a single exit from a story, provided compliance with 1015.1, which is back to allowing one exit in a sprinklered unit OL<21. Again, this condition does not specifically require compliance with Table 1021.2 for travel distance in stories, and would then default to the exit access travel distances required by 1016.2 at 250' maximum.

Does seem accurate, and consistent intent with the base code?


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome

There are some calif's on the site

http://www.bsc.ca.gov/Home/Current2013Codes.aspx


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2014)

You can help support the advice by becoming a sawhorse :::

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/website-discussion/14626-sawhorse-membership-reminder-free-book.html


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2014)

So why isn't IRC being used?


----------



## JBI (Oct 15, 2014)

cda, Not all homes are ResCode dwellings. With an occupant load of 13, my guess would be a group home that does not qualify as a ResCode building.


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> cda, Not all homes are ResCode dwellings. With an occupant load of 13, my guess would be a group home that does not qualify as a ResCode building.


Yea calif has quite a few "R sub titles""

Just trying to get him to clairify is this someone's house or other use?


----------



## wire89 (Oct 15, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Yea calif has quite a few "R sub titles""Just trying to get him to clairify is this someone's house or other use?


this is a single dwelling unit as part of a small mixed use building. it's being planchecked under the 2013 CBC. the exiting question is specific to the dwelling, and the exit access does not share or merge with the commercial unit. I only shared the IBC language first because it seems to have a little more clarity in terms of intent.


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok but which code will the ahj require it be built to ??

Ibc or Irc

Is this a self storage facility or what is it being attached to?

And will it have fire sprinklers


----------



## wire89 (Oct 15, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok but which code will the ahj require it be built to ??Ibc or Irc


Losing site of the question here...

it's being planchecked under the 2013 C(alifornia)BC, based on IBC


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 16, 2014)

> It seems clearly accurate then, that a 3-story R3 unit with one exit at grade is code compliant up to the 250' travel distance limitation in Table 1016.2?


Not Correct

1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces.

Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where one of the following conditions exists:

Condition 2 states

2.    The common path of egress travel exceeds one of the limitations of Section 1014.3.

Table 1014.3 footnote e & b

e.    The length of a common path of egress travel in a Group R-3 occupancy located in a mixed occupancy building.

125 ft maximum common path of travel permitted in a sprinkled mixed use building

This per the IBC 2012, CA may be different


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Not Correct1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces.
> 
> Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where one of the following conditions exists:
> 
> ...


Excellent...the CPET has been the exact issue 'mtlogcabin'. We currently have this exit strategy in two different Calif jurisdictions. Jurisdiction 1, the Sr. building official has supported our argument that IF we have already established under condition 1 that a single exit is allowed then it follows that condition 2 is not applicable because there is never a choice of two exits. It becomes solely a 'exit access travel distance' limitation of 250' and not a 'common path of travel distance' until one has an option of exits. Jurisdiction 2 is not supporting this argument....hence the reach out here for other opinions.


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

wire89 said:
			
		

> Losing site of the question here...it's being planchecked under the 2013 C(alifornia)BC, based on IBC


Just trying to clarify, sounds like IRC. If the ahj is saying ibc than see response from mtl above


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 16, 2014)

> IF we have already established under condition 1 that a single exit is allowed then it follows that condition 2 is not applicable


Incorrect assumption

If any one of the three conditions exist then 2 exits are required



The code does not state if I meet condition 1 then  conditions 2 and 3 are not applicable  it states _where one of the following conditions exists:_

_Jurisdiction 1 was wrong_

_Jurisdiction 2 is correct for limiting your CPET to 125 ft in a R-3 occupancy mixed use sprinkled building_


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

from the 2009 base IBC commentary

SECTION 1015 EXIT AND EXIT ACCESS DOORWAYS

1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces. Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where one of the following conditions exists:

Exception: Group I-2 occupancies shall comply with Section 1014.2.2 through 1014.2.7.

1. The occupant load of the space exceeds one of the values in Table 1015.1.

Exception: In Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies, one means of egress is permitted within and from individual dwelling units with a maximum occupant load of 20 where the dwelling unit is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

2. The common path of egress travel exceeds one of the limitations of Section 1014.3.

3. Where required by Section 1015.3, 1015.4, 1015.5, 1015.6 or 1015.6.1.

Where a building contains mixed occupancies, each individual occupancy shall comply with the applicable requirements for that occupancy. Where applicable, cumulative occupant loads from adjacent occupancies shall be considered in accordance with the provisions of Section 1004.1.

This section dictates the minimum number of paths of travel an occupant is to have available to avoid a fire incident in the occupied room or space. While providing multiple egress doorways from every room is unrealistic, a point does exist where alternative egress paths must be provided based on the number of occupants at risk, the distance any one occupant must travel to reach a doorway and the relative hazards associated with the occupancy of the space. Generally, the number of egress doorways required from any room or space coincides with the occupant load threshold criteria set forth for the minimum number of exits required in a building (see Section 1021.1).

The general exception allows for hospital and nursing home rooms to egress in accordance with the specific criteria in Sections 1014.2.2 through 1014.2.7. Group I-2 occupancies are not addressed in Table 1015.1.

In accordance with Item 1, the limiting criteria in Table 1015.1 for rooms or spaces permitted to have a single exit access doorway are based on an empirical judgment of the associated risks.

If the occupants of a room are required to egress through another room, as permitted in Section 1014.2, the rooms are to be combined to determine if multiple doorways are required from the combined rooms. For example, if a suite of offices shares a common reception area, the entire suite with the reception area must meet both the occupant load and the travel distance criteria.

It should be noted that where two doorways are required, the remoteness requirement of Section 1015.2 is applicable.

The exception for Item 1 allows for individual dwelling units to be considered a space with one means of egress providing when the units combine they meet the provisions for buildings in Section 1021.2. If the building is sprinklered with an NFPA 13 or 13R system, the occupant load can be 20 (4,000 square feet apartment/200 square feet per occupant = 20 occupants), whereas if the unit complies with the table, the occupant load is limited to 10 people per unit (2,000 sq.ft. apartment/200 square feet per occupant = 10 occupants).

Item 2 sets the limits for a single means of egress based on travel distance. Where the common path of travel exceeds any one of the limits in Section 1014.3, two egress paths are required for safe egress from the space.

Item 3 addresses when two means of egress may be required in boiler, incinerator and furnace rooms; refrigerator machinery rooms or refrigerated rooms and spaces; and stage areas, including gridirons, catwalks and galleries.

and 1021

1021.1 Exits from stories. All spaces within each story shall have access to the minimum number of approved independent exits as specified in Table 1021.1 based on the occupant load of the story. For the purposes of this chapter, occupied roofs shall be provided with exits as required for stories.

Exceptions:

1. As modified by Section 403.5.2.

2. As modified by Section 1021.2.

3. Exit access stairways and ramps that comply with Exception 3 or 4 of Section 1016.1 shall be permitted to provide the minimum number of approved independent exits required by Table 1021.1 on each story.

4. In Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies, one means of egress is permitted within and from individual dwelling units with a maximum occupant load of 20 where the dwelling unit is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

5. Within a story, rooms and spaces complying with Section 1015.1 with exits that discharge directly to the exterior at the level of exit discharge, are permitted to have one exit.

This section requires every floor of a building to be served by at least two exits (see Figure 1021.1). Similarly, every portion of a floor must also be provided with access to at least two exits. Where more than 500 occupants are located on a single floor, additional exits must be provided. For example, if a floor has an occupant load of 750, each occupant of that floor must have access to not less than three exits (see Table 1021.1).

This section also addresses the need for exits from roofs that are occupied by the public, such as rooftop decks or dining areas. It is important that exit enclosures serve the roof level in addition to the other floor levels.

The text references buildings and spaces with one means of egress (see Sections 1021.2 and 1015.1). Where a building requires more than one exit, that number, determined in accordance with Table 1021.1, is required from each floor level. This is true even if an individual floor level qualifies as a space with one means of egress in accordance with Table 1015.1. Table 1015.1 is intended to be applicable to rooms and spaces, but not to entire floor levels. One of the main concerns has been that vertical travel takes longer than horizontal travel in emergency exiting situations. However, if the single exit space can exit directly to the exterior rather than into an interior corridor, this provides a higher level of safety. This is the reasoning behind Exception 5. While the term "building" limits the area addressed to that bordered by exterior walls or fire walls, a common application of Exception 5 is on a tenant-by-tenant basis. For example, a strip mall may not meet the provisions for a building with one means of egress. However, assume a tenant meets the provisions for a space with one means of egress in accordance with Section 1015.1. This tenant could exist as either a stand-alone single-exit building or a single-exit tenant space that exits into an interior corridor. Is it not as safe to permit this tenant to exist as part of a larger building with the door exiting directly to the exterior?

While not specifically stated in this section, there is a situation where the single means of egress can be used from a multilevel space. Section 505 permits mezzanines to be considered part of the floor below for purposes of means of egress. When a mezzanine meets the occupant load in Table 1015.1 and the common path of travel distance (see Section 1014.3) measured from the most remote point to the bottom of the stairway, it can be considered a space with one means of egress.

Exception 4 is based on multiple years of practice within an individual dwelling or sleeping unit. In Group R-2 and R-3 buildings with multistory dwelling or sleeping units, the means of egress from a dwelling or sleeping unit is typically permitted to be from one level only. In a Group R-2 apartment- or townhouse-style building, if the unit has an occupant load of 20 or less, the building is sprinklered with an NFPA 13 or 13R system and the common path of travel from the most remote point on any level to the exit door from the unit itself is 125 feet (22 860 mm) maximum (see Section 1014.3, Exception 4), that unit may have only one means of egress. However, once the occupants exit the unit itself, they must be outside or the floor level must have access to two or more means of egress for all tenants, depending on the number required for the building as a whole. While this exception also lists Group R-3, Section 1021.2 says all Group R-3 dwellings can have one exit regardless of occupant load or type of sprinkler system. Common path of travel is not applicable in single-exit buildings. The emergency escape and rescue opening addressed in Section 1029 does not count towards the required number of exits.

Exception 3 is to allow for open exit access stairways, as permitted in Section 1016.1, Exceptions 3 and 4, to count towards the required number of exits for that upper or lower level floor or space. For example, Section 1016.1, Exception 4 allows for a two-story office building to use two open exit access stairways provided that exit access travel distance includes travel down the stairway and to the exit door. This exception allows the two exit access stairways to meet the two-exit requirement in Table 1021.1 for that second level.

Exception 2 allows for the single-exit buildings in Section 1021.2.

The high-rise provisions in Section 403.5.2 have a requirement for an additional stairway in buildings 420 feet (128 m) or taller. Exception 1 is in recognition of that additional requirement.


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Incorrect assumptionIf any one of the three conditions exist then 2 exits are required
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"where one of the following conditions exists" ...this is what it is all coming down to. It's not really a question of one exit or two, it's how far one travels to get to the one exit...125' or 250'. By def, the CPET is referring to a distance traveled before having the option for the required exits. So, if a condition exists where one exit is allowed then a CPET "does not exist" as a "condition" as there is no second exit to choose from. The definition is not written in such a way as to say that IF one travels more than 125' (in this case) THEN an additional exit is required regardless of occupant load.

To clarify, the BO in jurisdiction 1 has actually proposed this argument so I'm trying to follow, find, and agree with their logic for the interpretation before we move forward.


----------



## JBI (Oct 16, 2014)

Common Path of Egress Travel - CPET - applies as long as two or more occupants must travel the same path and ends when they can choose between 2 paths. CPET is only part of the (total) Travel Distance to an Exit. With only one exit the entire path is CPET.

What is the distance from the most remote location in the dwelling to the exit door?

That distance, measured along an approved route, is limited to 125' according to the above.


----------



## steveray (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree with the 125" as referenced above....


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Common Path of Egress Travel - CPET - applies as long as two or more occupants must travel the same path and ends when they can choose between 2 paths. CPET is only part of the (total) Travel Distance to an Exit. With only one exit the entire path is CPET. What is the distance from the most remote location in the dwelling to the exit door?
> 
> That distance, measured along an approved route, is limited to 125' according to the above.


Our maximum distance is about 148' to the exit (unit entry door).

is there any documentation that supports the interpretation that "With only one exit the entire path is CPET"


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

COMMON PATH OF EGRESS TRAVEL. That portion of exit access which the occupants are required to traverse before two separate and distinct paths of egress travel to two exits are available. Paths that merge are common paths of travel. Common paths of egress travel shall be included within the permitted travel distance.

The common path of egress travel is a concept used to refine travel distance criteria. A common path of travel is the route an occupant will travel where the only way in is also the only way out, similar to a dead-end corridor. The length of a common path of egress travel is limited so that the means of egress path of travel provides a choice before the occupant has traveled an excessive distance (see Section 1014.3). This reduces the possibility that, although the exits are remote from one another, a single fire condition will render both paths unavailable.


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

Check this commentary

1021.1 Exits from stories. All spaces within each story shall have access to the minimum number of approved independent exits as specified in Table 1021.1 based on the occupant load of the story. For the purposes of this chapter, occupied roofs shall be provided with exits as required for stories.

Exceptions:

1. As modified by Section 403.5.2.

2. As modified by Section 1021.2.

3. Exit access stairways and ramps that comply with Exception 3 or 4 of Section 1016.1 shall be permitted to provide the minimum number of approved independent exits required by Table 1021.1 on each story.

4. In Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies, one means of egress is permitted within and from individual dwelling units with a maximum occupant load of 20 where the dwelling unit is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

5. Within a story, rooms and spaces complying with Section 1015.1 with exits that discharge directly to the exterior at the level of exit discharge, are permitted to have one exit.

This section requires every floor of a building to be served by at least two exits (see Figure 1021.1). Similarly, every portion of a floor must also be provided with access to at least two exits. Where more than 500 occupants are located on a single floor, additional exits must be provided. For example, if a floor has an occupant load of 750, each occupant of that floor must have access to not less than three exits (see Table 1021.1).

This section also addresses the need for exits from roofs that are occupied by the public, such as rooftop decks or dining areas. It is important that exit enclosures serve the roof level in addition to the other floor levels.

The text references buildings and spaces with one means of egress (see Sections 1021.2 and 1015.1). Where a building requires more than one exit, that number, determined in accordance with Table 1021.1, is required from each floor level. This is true even if an individual floor level qualifies as a space with one means of egress in accordance with Table 1015.1. Table 1015.1 is intended to be applicable to rooms and spaces, but not to entire floor levels. One of the main concerns has been that vertical travel takes longer than horizontal travel in emergency exiting situations. However, if the single exit space can exit directly to the exterior rather than into an interior corridor, this provides a higher level of safety. This is the reasoning behind Exception 5. While the term "building" limits the area addressed to that bordered by exterior walls or fire walls, a common application of Exception 5 is on a tenant-by-tenant basis. For example, a strip mall may not meet the provisions for a building with one means of egress. However, assume a tenant meets the provisions for a space with one means of egress in accordance with Section 1015.1. This tenant could exist as either a stand-alone single-exit building or a single-exit tenant space that exits into an interior corridor. Is it not as safe to permit this tenant to exist as part of a larger building with the door exiting directly to the exterior?

While not specifically stated in this section, there is a situation where the single means of egress can be used from a multilevel space. Section 505 permits mezzanines to be considered part of the floor below for purposes of means of egress. When a mezzanine meets the occupant load in Table 1015.1 and the common path of travel distance (see Section 1014.3) measured from the most remote point to the bottom of the stairway, it can be considered a space with one means of egress.

Exception 4 is based on multiple years of practice within an individual dwelling or sleeping unit. In Group R-2 and R-3 buildings with multistory dwelling or sleeping units, the means of egress from a dwelling or sleeping unit is typically permitted to be from one level only. In a Group R-2 apartment- or townhouse-style building, if the unit has an occupant load of 20 or less, the building is sprinklered with an NFPA 13 or 13R system and the common path of travel from the most remote point on any level to the exit door from the unit itself is 125 feet (22 860 mm) maximum (see Section 1014.3, Exception 4), that unit may have only one means of egress. However, once the occupants exit the unit itself, they must be outside or the floor level must have access to two or more means of egress for all tenants, depending on the number required for the building as a whole. While this exception also lists Group R-3, Section 1021.2 says all Group R-3 dwellings can have one exit regardless of occupant load or type of sprinkler system. Common path of travel is not applicable in single-exit buildings. The emergency escape and rescue opening addressed in Section 1029 does not count towards the required number of exits.

Exception 3 is to allow for open exit access stairways, as permitted in Section 1016.1, Exceptions 3 and 4, to count towards the required number of exits for that upper or lower level floor or space. For example, Section 1016.1, Exception 4 allows for a two-story office building to use two open exit access stairways provided that exit access travel distance includes travel down the stairway and to the exit door. This exception allows the two exit access stairways to meet the two-exit requirement in Table 1021.1 for that second level.

Exception 2 allows for the single-exit buildings in Section 1021.2.

The high-rise provisions in Section 403.5.2 have a requirement for an additional stairway in buildings 420 feet (128 m) or taller. Exception 1 is in recognition of that additional requirement.

"""""While this exception also lists Group R-3, Section 1021.2 says all Group R-3 dwellings can have one exit regardless of occupant load or type of sprinkler system. Common path of travel is not applicable in single-exit buildings. The emergency escape and rescue opening addressed in Section 1029 does not count towards the required number of exits. """""


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> COMMON PATH OF EGRESS TRAVEL. That portion of exit access which the occupants are required to traverse before two separate and distinct paths of egress travel to two exits are available. Paths that merge are common paths of travel. Common paths of egress travel shall be included within the permitted travel distance. The common path of egress travel is a concept used to refine travel distance criteria. A common path of travel is the route an occupant will travel where the only way in is also the only way out, similar to a dead-end corridor. The length of a common path of egress travel is limited so that the means of egress path of travel provides a choice before the occupant has traveled an excessive distance (see Section 1014.3). This reduces the possibility that, although the exits are remote from one another, a single fire condition will render both paths unavailable.


yes, I have the same commentary. It is still not saying that in a single exit building the "exit access" = the "cpet". CPET is limiting the distance traveled to a choice of exits...there is no choice. CPET is not limiting the distance to the exit as is done by "exit access" at 250'


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

So back to the question , if this was a true house and built under the IRC

Would there be an issue ???

What section of IRC covers it, if there is an issue ???


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> So back to the question , if this was a true house and built under the IRCWould there be an issue ???
> 
> What section of IRC covers it, if there is an issue ???


good way to consider intent. I'll take a read as I don't use the IRC or the Calif version of res code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe exception 2 of 1021.2 would support your position for an R-3 occupancy building. However your original post stated it was a mixed use building so I will stay with my original position that you are limited to 125 ft for this project.


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

wire89 said:
			
		

> good way to consider intent. I'll take a read as I don't use the IRC or the Calif version of res code.


Well wondering from the start, if this was a plain jane house why the ahj is not using IRC???

That is also why the question what is this attached to????


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Well wondering from the start, if this was a plain jane house why the ahj is not using IRC???That is also why the question what is this attached to????


Looks like the res code ch.1 limits the scope of this code to specific "detached" dwelling types. Since our unit is attached to a commercial space, albeit completely separated with occupancy separations and with its own exit path, we then to comply with the building code.

IF this were a plain jane house however, it appears that we could have a 15,000 sf, 3-story residence with 21+ occupants and an overall travel distance of 500' to only one required  egress door. Very different approach.


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> I believe exception 2 of 1021.2 would support your position for an R-3 occupancy building. However your original post stated it was a mixed use building so I will stay with my original position that you are limited to 125 ft for this project.


I have been trying to put some weight on this exception as well, though we're not getting far as this particular section is reworded in the Calif code. In terms of the mixed use nature of the building, I think this statement:

"Where one exit, or exit access stairway or ramp providing access to exits at other stories, is permitted to serve individual stories, mixed occupancies shall be permitted to be served by single exits provided each individual occupancy complies with the applicable requirements of Table 1021.2(1) or Table 1021.2(2) for that occupancy."

is intended to address multiple occupancies making use of the same single exit. Our dwelling unit has its own stair and front door, and the commercial unit has it's own entry door. there is no interior communication between occupancies.


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

http://www.bsc.ca.gov/Home/Current2013Codes.aspx


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> http://www.bsc.ca.gov/Home/Current2013Codes.aspx


your link is directly to the listing of code sections. Is this what you intended? I have all these in front of me in hard form.


----------



## cda (Oct 16, 2014)

For the non calif to reference

Can you say what this house is attached to?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 16, 2014)

The 2012 Table 1403 can support the 125' ft travel distance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 16, 2014)

Using the link cda provided to the CA codes  and starting in what I like to refer to as the "Charging Language" which would be   1021 Number of Exits

1021.2 item 3 is specific to R-3 occupancy and states each individual story that complies with Table 1021.2(1) is permitted to have a single exit

Table 1021.2(1) states the MAXIMUM EXIT ACCESS TRAVEL DISTANCE is 125 ft

EXIT ACCESS. That portion of a means of egress system that leads from any occupied portion of a building or structure to an exit.

I don't see how you can have more than a maximum 125 ft of travel distance


----------



## wire89 (Oct 16, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Using the link cda provided to the CA codes  and starting in what I like to refer to as the "Charging Language" which would be   1021 Number of Exits1021.2 item 3 is specific to R-3 occupancy and states each individual story that complies with Table 1021.2(1) is permitted to have a single exit
> 
> Table 1021.2(1) states the MAXIMUM EXIT ACCESS TRAVEL DISTANCE is 125 ft
> 
> ...


This is where it turns into a circular argument. Section 1021.2 also has condition 6, which does not refer to Table 1021.2(1) as some of the other conditions do, but instead points back to 1015.1, where there is clearly an exception that R3<21 can have one exit, and then there is the attempt again at an argument that a single exit building has no choice of exits, and therefore no common path of travel limitation.

BTW...I really appreciate everyone's input here, despite my persistent attempt at getting a nod for 250'...thanks.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 17, 2014)

It is not circular as you answered what condition # 6 is addressing in your previous post

In terms of the mixed use nature of the building, I think this statement:

"Where one exit, or exit access stairway or ramp providing access to exits at other stories, is permitted to serve individual stories, mixed occupancies shall be permitted to be served by single exits provided each individual occupancy complies with the applicable requirements of Table 1021.2(1) or Table 1021.2(2) for that occupancy."

is intended to address multiple occupancies making use of the same single exit.

6.1 requires the dwelling unit to comply with 1015.1.

1015.1 has 3 conditions you have to meet

1 gives an exception to the 10 OL load required and permits an OL of 20 so you are good there

2 REQUIRES you to meet the common path of egress travel limitations of 1014.3

3 & 4 are not applicable to your project 

No common path of egress travel exceeds 125 ft anywhere in the code

You cannot have a single exit per the code.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2014)

Still like to know what someone is attaching their single family house to???


----------



## wire89 (Oct 17, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Still like to know what someone is attaching their single family house to???


1500 sf commercial space


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2014)

Interesting ...


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2014)

Guess trying to do a work live does not help any?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 17, 2014)

Even if you create two separate buildings with zero separation distance and built the commercial side under the building code and the SFD under the IRC California limits the travel distance within a SFd to 50 ft to the stairs serving the exit door so you may still have a travel distance issue depending on your design.

See R311.4 in the CA IRC


----------



## JBI (Oct 17, 2014)

Can't use IRC... the dwelling is not 'detached'.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 17, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Can't use IRC... the dwelling is not 'detached'.


It could be if designed as such along with separate utility connections


----------

